# Best Case Fan Solution



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey folks,

Recently I've been increasingly annoyed at the sound level of my case fans, and I definitely want to upgrade to WAY quieter fans (I don't know the range in decibals but I'm guessing they're in the ballpark of 40-50 dB under full load, and if they're lucky, maybe 30 when idle, so you can imagine the annoyance.)

There's about 3 intake fans, but no exhaust fans (I also have 6 cats so you can imagine the hair problem as well). So basically what would be the best solution for fans? I've read other threads and someone said one intake and one exhaust should be plenty. But the next question is, how do I find out the size and power connector type without opening up the computer itself (bad things tend to happen when I mess with my computers)

So basically I want the quietest fans, but still the most airflow/most efficient cooling possible. I've also looked around and seen that they have special fans that you can put next to your video cards as well. Would this be a viable option?

If anyone could please get me pointed in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Most computers can get by with only one exhaust fan in the back of the computer and one intake fan in front pulling in cool air. When you open the case, most have fan holes, so you can measure the holes and know exactly what kind of fan is normal for that area. If you have a top fan, then that must also be an exhaust fan (heat rises), and any side fans should be pulling in cool air.

My favorite fans to use are the Antec Tri-Cool. They have a little switch you can move to regulate the speed and most time running them on the slowest speed is enough. I prefer the 120mm fans if your case with take them.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Cameron and a happy new year to you :wave:

If you can get hold of a pair of ladies nylon tights or stockings, cut squares out of 'em (same size as the fan assembly) and place 1 or 2 squares between the air-in fans and their mounting places to filter the cat-hair out (You won't need them on the air-out fans). The holes are large enough not to restrict the air-flow but small enough to trap the hairs.

You might need to remove and clean/replace the filters every so often, depending on how much your cats moult :smile:


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I measured it and it'll take a 120mm in the back, and the front intakes are 80mm. Now my next problem is finding one with the right power connector. I can get one with a 3 pin connector, but then I'd have to unplug the fan that sucks the hot air from the hard drive bay because there's only one free connection on the mobo, or I can get a molex connector, but I don't have any free molexes so I'd have to get a splitter.

And thanks for that suggestion about the stockings. You wouldn't believe the amount of hair I cleaned out the other day, it was enough to make a guy gag.

Well the other thing I think I should mention, is while looking for the case fan sizes in the hardware documentation, I found that the max operating temperature for the CPU is 95 F. Well when I used Everest to benchmark the temperature, it was 97 F when idle, and got up to as high as 109 F under load. Either the documentation is wrong, or Everest is showing false numbers. This thing is meant to be a stable server rig, so I can understand the relatively low max temperature, but I've pretty much converted it into a gaming rig, so I dunno how I'm going to get below 95 F, even with a big fan. 

I suppose the last thing I should do is continue researching fans on newegg


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I think the Antec fans provide both connectors. What you need to do is hook them directly to the power supply connector (should be fine) and use the little button to change the speed of the fan.

On the temps, you need to check those in the BIOS, because it is the most accurate.


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok now Im starting to get worried, the BIOS had readings of 70 C, which is WAY too high.

Any other fan suggestions before I buy it? One last thing I realized, the case has the "screwless" feature, so I need one with the little rubbery pins.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would start out by cleaning off the old thermal paste and puttin new on there:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste

You need to do this first and then take care of the fan issue.

BTW, temps need to be reported in C and not F. That is what we and the CPU maker commonly use for this reading.


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Uhh, I did report in C? 70 C?

Also, last time I tried to apply thermal paste I destroyed my computer somehow, so that's out of the question. (Well I replaced the CPUs and the heatsinks as well, but paste was secondary, and it didn't start up after)

I'm just weary about opening up my computer, because a) I have no money to buy a new one and b) I HAVE to have my computer for school. And like I said before, bad things tend to happen when I mess with it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Camaron said:


> . Well when I used Everest to benchmark the temperature, it was 97 F when idle, and got up to as high as 109 F under load.


This was why I made the F comment vs. the C temperature.

Cameron, if you don't feel comfortable doing this (it is an easy job), then I suggest you get someone else to do it for you, because with extremely high temps, you can harm parts of your computer. Your choice of course, we can only advise.


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I got my Zalman 120mm today, but I didn't do my homework and got the wrong power connector, the fan has 3 and I need a 4 pin fan connector. And after searching for converter's all I can find are 3 pin to molex connectors. While I would like this option I simply don't have any free molex connectors and I would have to buy a splitter just to do that. Is there even such thing as a 3 pin (female) to 4 pin (male) FAN connector? Again, I'm not looking for a molex power supply connector, only the smaller fan connectors.

Could someone point me in the right direction?

EDIT: I found a "pass-through" cable, would that be sufficient?:

http://www.svc.com/3pinto4pinad.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The 3pin plug should be keyed to fit a 4pin connector on your motherboard. The fan will run but the speed may not be controllable.


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks anyway, I went ahead and bought the connector. And I did try the 3 pin in the 4 pin on the mobo but of course it didn't work (because of the guide things).


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Bump!

Still haven't fixed the noise issue, and I'm finally going to go ahead and buy some new 80mm intakes, and possibly replace the exhaust for one with a higher CFM. I kind of have a silly/stupid question, but I definitely want to ask before shelling out the money and not being able to use the fans: are the holes in cases generally transferable between screws and silicone pins? I hate being limited to buying only fans with silicone pins, but I don't wanna get one with screws unless I know it'll work. I'm pretty sure it will, I just have nothing to test it against.

Thanks ray:


----------



## speagle (Oct 4, 2008)

the screw holes will be the same size and spacing


----------

